
Tesla's magic is wearing off as Model 3 excitement dwindles - bumholio
https://money.cnn.com/2018/07/26/technology/tesla-model-3-reservations/index.html
======
woodandsteel
Tesla still has a year's worth of production in pre-orders.

One day, the Tesla haters tell it is going to go bankrupt because it can't
produce cars fast enough to meet demand. The next day they tell us it is going
to go bankrupt because no one wants to buy its cars.

The more Tesla succeeds, the harder the shorters who are about to lose their
shirts work to try to persuade everyone it is about to go bankrupt.

------
chmaynard
The Tesla Model 3 rollout is turning out to be a classic bait-and-switch
scheme. Besides, who knows what defects and shortcomings lurk in this
automobile? Caveat emptor.

~~~
woodandsteel
So how much of your personal fortune do you have bet shorting Tesla stock, and
when are you predicting it will crash?

And if you are not shorting, then why not, since you could stand to make a
fortune?

~~~
ljw1001
Yup. Everyone who doesn’t heap praise on Elon Musk is shorting the market. Or
maybe a pedoguy.

